# Mike from California



## mikehamm123 (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi, I'm in the Bay Area, I just started with Logic Pro X. I'm writing music I'm submitting for trailers and soundtracks. 

My style is mostly symphonic, although I also play jazz and blues for fun (guitar).

A big challenge has been getting 'contemporary' sounds to fit the current styles (action movie drums etc). My next research project will be to get better orchestral sounds, particularly strings.


----------



## BigImpactSound (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi Mike!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi Mike. Good luck with the strings.


----------



## Jojilicus (Jun 29, 2016)

Hello, Mike. I like spitfire audio strings and 8dio adagio strings. I hear cinestrings are great, too.

-Joseph


----------



## mikehamm123 (Jun 29, 2016)

Jojilicus said:


> Hello, Mike. I like spitfire audio strings and 8dio adagio strings.
> -Joseph



Thanks, I will check those out. First I will be working with what I have, playing with intonation and velocity and dynamics to make each 'player' somewhat distinct. And voicings, of course!


----------



## JohnG (Jun 29, 2016)

welcome


----------



## mikehamm123 (Jul 8, 2016)

Building my Soundcloud page:

https://soundcloud.com/user-819745024


----------



## The Darris (Jul 8, 2016)

Another Bay dweller like me. Welcome to the Group!!!


----------



## mikehamm123 (Jul 8, 2016)

good to meet you, really like your stuff!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 9, 2016)

Welcome Mike.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 9, 2016)

mikehamm123 said:


> Building my Soundcloud page:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/user-819745024



Mike, be sure to read their terms of service carefully. They used to have some very odd terms in their agreement.


----------



## mikehamm123 (Jul 9, 2016)

JohnG said:


> Mike, be sure to read their terms of service carefully. They used to have some very odd terms in their agreement.



Yikes! I somehow missed this part of their contract:

_By uploading Your Content to the Platform, you also grant a limited, worldwide, non-exclusive, royalty-free, fully paid up, license to other users of the Platform, and to operators and users of any other websites, apps and/or platforms to which Your Content has been shared or embedded using the Services (“Linked Services”), to use, copy, listen to offline, repost, transmit or otherwise distribute, publicly display, publicly perform, adapt, prepare derivative works of, compile, make available and otherwise communicate to the public_

Thanks for the tip. Worrisome. Basically I can't post anything that I might sell.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 9, 2016)

I just can't believe those terms. Nuts.


----------



## Scott Victor (Jul 10, 2016)

mikehamm123 said:


> Yikes! I somehow missed this part of their contract:
> 
> _By uploading Your Content to the Platform, you also grant a limited, worldwide, non-exclusive, royalty-free, fully paid up, license to other users of the Platform, and to operators and users of any other websites, apps and/or platforms to which Your Content has been shared or embedded using the Services (“Linked Services”), to use, copy, listen to offline, repost, transmit or otherwise distribute, publicly display, publicly perform, adapt, prepare derivative works of, compile, make available and otherwise communicate to the public_
> 
> Thanks for the tip. Worrisome. Basically I can't post anything that I might sell.



Thanks for pointing this out, that is worrisome. Anybody, what is the best way to share music without potentially screwing yourself?


----------



## Flux (Jul 10, 2016)

Hey Mike! Another Logic user here. Still learning Logic and symphonic composition myself, so it's cool to have new people around here doing the same!

For strings I would recommend Cinematic studio strings and/or Hollywood strings. Both are very high quality and relatively cheap.


----------



## mikehamm123 (Jul 10, 2016)

Flux said:


> For strings I would recommend Cinematic studio strings and/or Hollywood strings. Both are very high quality and relatively cheap.



thanks for the tip! 

my current order of business is to learn Logic, especially the synthesizers. need to create contemporary, atmospheric sounds.

as far as composition goes, I've found voice leading is the most important element. that's been my takeaway over the last six months.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 10, 2016)

mikehamm123 said:


> thanks for the tip!
> 
> my current order of business is to learn Logic, especially the synthesizers. need to create contemporary, atmospheric sounds.
> 
> as far as composition goes, I've found voice leading is the most important element. that's been my takeaway over the last six months.



The second Apple Pro Training book by David Dvorin will give you a good overview of the synths.


----------



## mikehamm123 (Jul 11, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> The second Apple Pro Training book by David Dvorin will give you a good overview of the synths.



Thanks, I'll check it out. I'm also finding a ton of tutorials on youtube. 

I need to learn how to play with overtones/harmonics on the patches so they sound 'industrial' and 'ambient'.

Do you have a favorite synth on Logic?


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 11, 2016)

mikehamm123 said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out. I'm also finding a ton of tutorials on youtube.
> 
> I need to learn how to play with overtones/harmonics on the patches so they sound 'industrial' and 'ambient'.
> 
> Do you have a favorite synth on Logic?



I think the ES2 is very underrated.


----------



## Scott Victor (Jul 11, 2016)

mikehamm123 said:


> Do you have a favorite synth on Logic?



If you're new to synths, I suggest learning everything you can about the ES2. When you have a good working knowledge of how it works, start learning everything you can about Alchemy. If you have no intentions on buying 3rd party synths, these are the most versatile synths in Logic, and together can pretty much create any sound you can imagine.

Another great synth which is good for ambience is the string modeler Sculpture.


----------



## mikehamm123 (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks both of you. I'll focus on ES2 and Alchemy for now.


----------



## mikehamm123 (Jul 12, 2016)

So far ES2 is giving me 70's-sounding stuff, Alchemy is definitely giving me the moody atmospheric sounds I need. But I'll continue with ES2 until I crack the nut. 

I'll try Sculpture next. Reminds me I took an ARP 2600 class in the 80's, some of which is coming back to me now.


----------



## Scott Victor (Jul 12, 2016)

Alchemy is definitely what you're looking for. I think it is a viable alternative to Omnisphere 2.


----------



## mikehamm123 (Jul 12, 2016)

Scott Victor said:


> Alchemy is definitely what you're looking for. .



yes, off-the-rack sounds but customizable, this is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## JPQ (Jun 4, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> I think the ES2 is very underrated.


I agree one reasons why i like Logic.


----------



## mikehamm123 (Jun 4, 2017)

Been writing ambient music lately, its a challenge to keep things simple! These are submissions for underscores:


----------



## mikehamm123 (Jun 4, 2017)




----------

